# Trying To Understand The Differences Between MBTI and Socinics



## RandomShadowPersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

I tested as an SLI/ISTp. I'm more certain about me being an SLI/ISTp on here than I am about me being any MBTI Type.

On MBTI... I thought I was an ENFJ... then I thought I was an ESFJ... then was going back and forth with whether or not I'm an ESFJ or ESFP... then thought I was an ISTP on MBTI... posted a thread about it and people are not understanding the context of my post? After that, I learn that I'm actually a SLI/ISTp on Socionics from taking the test and I guessed I was an SLI before I took the test.

My question is... what is my MBTI type? I still say I'm an ISTP but I don't know... the description on The Personality Page describes me to a Perfect T... as I've gotten older... I get deeper and wiser at understanding reflective thoughts in my mind... I did some reflecting from everything from Elementary School to Today... all of it is pointing to ISTP.

Right now, I have every reason to believe I'm an ISTP on MBTI and I'm not trying to offend but I think the people who replied to my other thread in the ISTP forum are too stubborn to take the time to understand me and just want to jump the conclusions.... my biggest pet peeve is listening to people who take things at face value instead of understanding the deep meaning things.

Every single time I'm new to something, people ALWAYS laugh at me at the beginning and I always end up making them look dumb later. This happened in one of my math classes in high school and it's happened in social groups too. Quite honestly, this is why I'd rather spend time with people who know me personally than people who don't know me at all.

Anyway, that's all I have to say and any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

If you want to identify your MBTI type, you're better off asking the MBTI subforum (which I see you've done) and learning the theory for yourself; not everyone in the Socionics subforum is inclined to bother with MBTI. That said, if you have an adequate understanding of the MBTI functions and they point to ISTP, then go with ISTP. The definitions and models differ between the two systems, so don't worry about trying to make them match or correlate.


----------



## RandomShadowPersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

Kanerou said:


> If you want to identify your MBTI type, you're better off asking the MBTI subforum (which I see you've done) and learning the theory for yourself; not everyone in the Socionics subforum is inclined to bother with MBTI. That said, if you have an adequate understanding of the MBTI functions and they point to ISTP, then go with ISTP. The definitions and models differ between the two systems, so don't worry about trying to make them match or correlate.


Thank You For This Awesome Post


----------

